# Are you expected to tip farrier?



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Nope, no-one I know ever tips farriers.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't tip, but I pay more than most so maybe that's why I've never felt compelled, because I'm generally a tipping type.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

My farrier charges a little more than usual so I don't tip. Perhaps if he was real cheap and did a good job I might tip him. Or I'd just save the money so my horse doesn't make me broke 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

A gift card on Christmas never hurt anything.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorite farrier was a single dad so it was easy to pick up a toy or game that both could enjoy or tickets to something going on nearby. But, I did that throughout the year. Just wrapped it different at Christmas.

Other farriers get a small gift or something I see they use, or a bottle of whatever their friends tell me they like.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I usually give my farrier a little extra around Christmas, and always included a batch of fresh made brownies. Throughout the year I will give him a little extra if I have it, but he does not expect it.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I fall in the middle of the previous comments, I suppose. 
I usually give him $5 extra each time he comes out, so I suppose it is a tip. 
He came yesterday, the first time it was so close to Christmas. So I gave him $10 and some candy I had made. He tried to give me change.
It makes me feel good to do it, and admittedly the non-altruistic part of me hopes it keeps me prominent in his mind for clients he likes to work for, or even if we ever had an emergency situation we needed help with.  
As it is, he greatly enjoys sharing all of his massive amounts of knowledge from a long lifetime of horses with me; a person who has been in horses for a mere 3 years. And he is great at answering any questions I have regarding their health, training, anything. He truly seems to enjoy it. So it all works for us.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Most around here don't get tips. 

However, I do tip mine most times. I've been using her for almost 5 years I believe. She is the best farrier I Have ever had, I could not say enough great things about her. People are always commenting my horse's feet. 

She's built up both my mare's feet , one was still a baby when I got her (emaciated, not started), her feet were SORE when I got her. She was terrified of having her feet handled due to a couple awful experiences with another farrier. I got rid of him quickly and current farrier has been extremely patient with her, enough so that Bev can now be ground tied and fall asleep most sessions. =) 

Other mare, my farrier helped to transition to barefoot.

Farrier also comes from ~4 hours away. She used to live in my area, but moved and only comes to my area for a select couple of clients now, and she never even raised her prices for me when she moved. So, because of all those things, yes, I generally do try to give her a tip.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I know alot of people do tip their farriers. 

I usually get my farrier a DVD - a older movie I know he would not have seen but would love. This year it was the original Pink Panther movies (with LOADS of popcorn). His wife messaged me that they LOVE them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't exactly tip him, but I always include an extra $5 for gas money.


----------



## Prisstine (Sep 16, 2014)

My farrier drives pretty far to get here and deals with my not so easy mare (and now my new gelding) so I do generously tip. $15-$20 tip to make sure she comes back. Lol.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

kewpalace said:


> I know alot of people do tip their farriers.
> 
> I usually get my farrier a DVD - a older movie I know he would not have seen but would love. This year it was the original Pink Panther movies (with LOADS of popcorn). His wife messaged me that they LOVE them.


Oh that is a great idea! My farrier is always making jokey or funny references to old westerns... I am quite a bit younger and was never into them to start with.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have always wondered this too I don't tip but my farrier lives one street away from my horse and I pay $30 for the trim
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

